# Lucky Reptile PRO Digital Timer - Vivarium Time Switch‏



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there, anyone use these? Lucky Reptile PRO Digital Timer - Vivarium Time Switch‏. I've had 2 faulty ones now! I set it on my mister to come on for 30sec in morning and same at night. Worked great for 2 weeks then I came home yesterday to 2 flooded vivs and the screen had gone blank. Any ideas?:devil:

Lucky Reptile PRO Digital Timer - Vivarium Time Switch on eBay (end time 17-Feb-10 17:09:14 GMT)


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I used to use them and had the same problem as you. I also used to sell them to go with our misting systems but I had virtually all of them returned so never again will I touch them.

Have a look at the timers in your local hydroponics stores.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I used to use them and had the same problem as you. I also used to sell them to go with our misting systems but I had virtually all of them returned so never again will I touch them.
> 
> Have a look at the timers in your local hydroponics stores.


 
Thanks for that. What do you use or recommend? Its for one of your misting systems.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've not been able to test any for long enough to recomend an actual brand yet but I'll send you a PM.


----------



## swede.speed (May 1, 2009)

johnc79 said:


> Thanks for that. What do you use or recommend? Its for one of your misting systems.


Grasslin timers are fairly reliable.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi there Andrew and others, I bought one of these and have had the same problem. I was reluctant to purchase another luckly reptile product as i had so many problems with their proII thermostats which are a complete waste of money. (they arent safe and there is no overheat cut off.) Im really dismayed to be truthful. 
has anyone found another plug in timer with seconds yet? I kinow luckly reptile do a more expensive one but i didnt really want to fork out for another one of their products and waste even more money!


----------

